# Exploração de petróleo e gás em Portugal



## Agreste (14 Nov 2007 às 23:05)

Não querendo estragar a entrada do algarvio que é bem mais divertida do que a minha queria apenas que vissem como um pateta qualquer consegue chegar a doutor com destinação... 

http://aeiou.visao.pt/Actualidade/Sociedade/Pages/algarveatodoogas.aspx



Com doutoramentos destes, está encontrada a resposta pra isto...

http://www.tsf.pt/online/vida/interior.asp?id_artigo=TSF185458


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2007 às 23:17)

*Re: Remake: Há petróleo no beato...*



Agreste disse:


> Não querendo estragar a entrada do algarvio que é bem mais divertida do que a minha queria apenas que vissem como um pateta qualquer consegue chegar a doutor com destinção...
> 
> http://aeiou.visao.pt/Actualidade/Sociedade/Pages/algarveatodoogas.aspx
> 
> ...



ai mas não era petróleo, agora é gás natural, não tarda é ouro , excelente Agreste


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2007 às 23:36)

*Re: Remake: Há petróleo no beato...*

Isso é excelente a Galp em vez de ir fazer buracos para o Brasil  devia era faze-los por cá tambem.... seria cá um poupança o problema são os espanhois que tambem devem querer.


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2007 às 11:23)

*Re: Remake: Há petróleo no beato...*

Geologia: Plataforma perfuradora chega em Dezembro
*Petróleo em Alenquer e Aljubarrota*



> Há petróleo e gás natural em Alenquer e Alcobaça prontos a ser explorados. A convicção parte da empresa canadiana DualEx Energy Internacional que no próximo mês tem prevista a chegada a Portugal de uma plataforma perfuradora para escavar dois poços.
> 
> Um primeiro em Lapadouços (concelho de Alenquer) e um segundo em Aljubarrota (concelho de Alcobaça). Garry T. Hides, presidente e chefe executivo da empresa, confirmou ao CM “a chegada da plataforma em Dezembro”, proveniente da China. E avançou que “a empresa também planeia realizar prospecções com recurso à perfuradora no concelho de Torres Vedras”. A certeza de uma exploração rentável será obtida no próximo ano.
> 
> ...


(c) Correio da Manhã


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2007 às 11:23)

*Re: Remake: Há petróleo no beato...*

*Gás natural no mar do Algarve*



> Investigador diz que reserva pode responder a 65% das necessidades do país
> Um investigador português diz que há gás natural na costa algarvia suficiente para satisfazer 65 por cento do consumo nacional. O especialista diz que há vários anos que se suspeita que a costa algarvia é rica em gás natural ou até mesmo petróleo.
> SIC
> 
> ...






> *Bota queixa-se a Bruxelas*
> 
> Mendes Bota acusa o Governo de sonegar informações sobre a extracção de petróleo na costa algarvia e apresenta queixa no Parlamento Europeu.
> petróleo algarve.jpg
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Fev 2008 às 23:46)

*Re: Remake: Há petróleo no beato...*



> *Tecnologia de três dimensões regista ondas mecânicas
> Cabos laranja buscam petróleo na zona Oeste*
> 
> Cabos de cor laranja estão a ser instalados nos concelhos de Mafra, Torres Vedras, Nazaré, Porto de Mós e Alcobaça pelas empresas Mohave e Seispros para a prospecção de petróleo e gás natural na região do Oeste.
> ...


http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/portugal/cabos-laranja-buscam-petroleo-na-zona-oeste


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2008 às 23:11)

*Re: Remake: Há petróleo no beato...*



> *A Pesquisa de Petróleo em Portugal*
> 
> 
> Apesar de alguns trabalhos de pesquisa terem sido realizados (mapa) ao longo dos anos nas bacias sedimentares portuguesas, pode considerar-se que estas se encontram subavaliadas. Mesmo a bacia Lusitânica, a mais pesquisada das bacias portuguesas, com uma densidade de sondagens da ordem de 2,4 por 1000 km2, é disso um bom exemplo.
> ...


http://www.dgge.pt/dpep/pt/history_pt.htm


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2008 às 23:11)

*Re: Remake: Há petróleo no beato...*

*Norte-americanos ultimam montagem de plataforma para iniciarem prospecções em Alenquer*


> A empresa norte-americana Mohave Oil vai iniciar em breve trabalhos de prospecção de petróleo, no concelho de Alenquer, estando a concluir a montagem de uma imponente plataforma de perfuração do solo com 50 metros de altura.
> 
> A plataforma, acabada de construir na China e que só para ser transportada para Portugal envolveu um custo de um milhão de dólares, vai perfurar 2.500 metros de profundidade na expectativa de encontrar reservas rentáveis de petróleo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2009 às 10:36)

*Re: Remake: Há petróleo no beato...*



> *Berardo quer produzir 500 milhões de barris de petróleo em Portugal *
> 
> O investidor vai comprar uma posição na empresa canadiana que diz ter encontrado reservas de 500 milhões de barris de crude em Portugal. O suficiente para abastecer o país em cinco anos.
> 
> ...


http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/b...-de-barris-de-petroleo-em-portugal_74335.html


----------



## frederico (8 Jun 2010 às 22:01)

*Re: O Estado do País*

_Algarve tem gás natural para abastecer Portugal durante 15 anos

O administrador da petrolífera Partex criticou esta segunda-feira o Governo pelo impasse na pesquisa de gás natural no Algarve, declarando que a região tem reservas suficientes para cobrir o consumo interno de Portugal durante 15 anos.

António Costa da Silva falava no seminário 'Prospecção e exploração de gás natural nas águas profundas da costa do Algarve: as perspetivas energética, econômica e ambiental', que decorreu em Loulé.

«Desde 2002, quando o concurso terminou, a Repsol apresentou-se a concurso, é um concurso internacional aberto, a Repsol ganhou e hoje estamos senão me engano em 2010», ironizou o especialista em pesquisa de gás natural e petróleo, questionando o Governo sobre o porquê de até agora não ter assinado o contrato.

A 40 quilómetros da costa algarvia existem reservas de gás natural suficientes para cobrir o consumo interno de Portugal durante 15 anos, estimou António Costa da Silva.

O Algarve, segundo estudos divulgados, tem potencial elevado para gerar gás, com uma capacidade cerca de 20 vezes superior às reservas que foram encontradas nos campos do Golfo de Cádiz, em Espanha.

António Costa da Silva, que profere palestras nas cimeiras do G8 (grupo dos oito países mais industrializados do mundo) e é consultor do banco central alemão em Berlim, recorda que na «bacia do Algarve existem os diferentes componentes para procurar gás natural».

Existem rochas geradoras de hidrocarbonetos, armadilhas estruturais, rochas reservatório, há migração dos fluidos e já foram perfurados cinco poços no passado, recordou o especialista, acrescentando que valeria a pena perfurar no deep offshore (nas profundezas da água) e desenvolver o projeto, porque os riscos associados são «pequenos e os benefícios para o Algarve e país seriam enormes».

Mapear os recursos naturais em Portugal é o concelho que António José Silva deu ao Governo, referindo que a estimativa de gás que se poderia retirar do Algarve pouparia ao país «entre 1 400 a 1 500 milhões de euros por ano».

Gerar emprego ou diminuir a dependência energética de Portugal em relação ao exterior são outros dos benefícios que poderiam advir da descoberta de gás natural ao largo do Algarve.

«O país paga uma fatura energética elevada e não podemos esquecer que cerca de 15 por cento tem a ver com importações de gás natural», sustentou o administrador da Partex, que pertence à Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian.

«Os espanhóis exploram gás natural desde 1976 no Golfo de Cádiz, mas Portugal, ao nível do seu posicionamento estratégico, tem fragilidades e não conseguimos projetar o país a 20 a 30 a 50 anos», lamentou, afirmando que o Estado «tem uma missão de soberania para explorar os recursos», porque Portugal tem das «maiores zonas económicas exclusivas do mundo com recursos mapeados».

Hoje saiu do Funchal, na Madeira, a maior expedição científica portuguesa para mapear os recursos no offshore._

http://www.gasbrasil.com.br/noticia/noticia.asp?NotCodNot=39390


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jun 2010 às 22:20)

*Re: O Estado do País*

Não sei de nenhuns estudos de impacto ambiental, mas no plano visual se as reservas de gás estão a 40km da costa, ficam para lá da linha de horizonte da costa algarvia. 
Razões possíveis:
1-O atraso do costume
2-A cotação do gás estará mais cara daqui a uns anos
3-A Galp não ganhou
4-Falta acertar as luvas
5-Fica situada na rota de navios e é chato
6-Impacto ambiental com parecer negativo
7-Preferiu-se apostar na renováveis, por forma a vender energia à EDP

Pessoalmente, avançava já, apesar de não significar que os preços da energia fossem baixar, mas por outro lado e o mais importante é que reduzia-se as importações e captava-se mais impostos. Seria um bom sinal para o exterior, em relação à economia do país, um sinal melhor do que endividar-nos com outros projectos megalomanos.


----------



## Chingula (13 Jun 2010 às 19:16)

*Re: O Estado do País*

Portugal tem recursos minerais diversificados e em quantidade elevada, em relação à dimensão do Território, carecemos é do interesse de investidores estrangeiros, para a exploração dos recursos...(mercado)
Como não temos internamente capacidade transformadora...a matéria prima é concentrada e exportada...
Somos o maior productor Europeu de Cobre...importamos, depois, o producto final...temos Zinco, Estanho, Ouro, Prata, Urânio, Volfrâmio, Litio e também o Tântalo (tantalite em Aguiar da Beira)... etc. 
A questão inicial é o da rentabilidade das explorações...e depois, as concessões, são negociadas com o Estado...comportamo-nos exactamente como País do 3º Mundo....vendemos a matéria prima concentrada e compramos posteriormente, os productos finais, ao exterior...


----------



## frederico (13 Jun 2010 às 20:46)

*Re: O Estado do País*



Chingula disse:


> Portugal tem recursos minerais diversificados e em quantidade elevada, em relação à dimensão do Território, carecemos é do interesse de investidores estrangeiros, para a exploração dos recursos...(mercado)
> Como não temos internamente capacidade transformadora...a matéria prima é concentrada e exportada...
> Somos o maior productor Europeu de Cobre...importamos, depois, o producto final...temos Zinco, Estanho, Ouro, Prata, Urânio, Volfrâmio, Litio e também o Tântalo (tantalite em Aguiar da Beira)... etc.
> A questão inicial é o da rentabilidade das explorações...e depois, as concessões, são negociadas com o Estado...comportamo-nos exactamente como País do 3º Mundo....vendemos a matéria prima concentrada e compramos posteriormente, os productos finais, ao exterior...



Sim, já tinha conhecimento disso. Tenho ideia que o lítio é transformado na Alemanha, isto a título de exemplo. Os nossos empresários preferem construir vivendas, abrir restaurantes, centros comerciais ou investir nos PIN...


----------



## Climat (14 Jun 2010 às 19:05)

*Re: O Estado do País*



Paulo H disse:


> Não sei de nenhuns estudos de impacto ambiental, mas no plano visual se as reservas de gás estão a 40km da costa, ficam para lá da linha de horizonte da costa algarvia.
> Razões possíveis:
> 1-O atraso do costume
> 2-A cotação do gás estará mais cara daqui a uns anos
> ...



Será mesmo, assim tão bom, para uma região que vive do turismo ter uma exploração de gás natural ou de petróleo ao largo do Algarve eu digo* não* e com todas as letras. Se acontecesse o mesmo que no Golfo do México, perde-se um Algarve e aí vai ser a ruína do país, mas na ruína já estamos há anos. Acidentes acontecem, e as correntes no Algarve são sempre de Sul/Sudoeste/sueste, logo o Algarve é 100% afectado com a catastrofe. Sou algarvia e não quer ver o meu Algarve destruído por uns meros barris de petroleo ou de gás natural.


----------



## Paulo H (14 Jun 2010 às 20:50)

Climat disse:


> Será mesmo, assim tão bom, para uma região que vive do turismo ter uma exploração de gás natural ou de petróleo ao largo do Algarve eu digo* não* e com todas as letras. Se acontecesse o mesmo que no Golfo do México, perde-se um Algarve e aí vai ser a ruína do país, mas na ruína já estamos há anos. Acidentes acontecem, e as correntes no Algarve são sempre de Sul/Sudoeste/sueste, logo o Algarve é 100% afectado com a catastrofe. Sou algarvia e não quer ver o meu Algarve destruído por uns meros barris de petroleo ou de gás natural.



Tens razão, Climat! Com estas explorações submarinas todo o cuidado é pouco! Mesmo tratando-se de gás natural, caso houvesse fuga iria para a atmosfera, mas seria também uma tragédia, conhecendo o perigo do gás metano como um potente gás de estufa. Se fosse aqui na beira baixa também não gostava! Embora os espanhóis tenham um gasoducto que vem da Argélia e atravessa o mediterrâneo até à cidade de Almeria e que depois deriva por terra até Portugal. Mas pronto, são riscos diferentes dado que seria mais fácil estancar a fuga em terra do que nas explorações no fundo do mar.


----------



## Agreste (14 Jun 2010 às 22:32)

*Re: O Estado do País*

Não concordo. Se existem recursos eles devem ser estudados e explorados. Sobre o capítulo dos acidentes já tivemos derrames de crude na costa algarvia. Relembro o acidente do petroleiro Marão no porto de Sines de 1989 e não foi por isso que a Costa Vicentina acabou...


----------



## Paulo H (14 Jun 2010 às 23:00)

Agreste disse:


> Não concordo. Se existem recursos eles devem ser estudados e explorados. Sobre o capítulo dos acidentes já tivemos derrames de crude na costa algarvia. Relembro o acidente do petroleiro Marão no porto de Sines de 1989 e não foi por isso que a Costa Vicentina acabou...



Tudo bem, mas também tens de concordar que a zona tem algum risco sismico, tornando mais provável o acontecimento de uma catástrofe. Existem projectos de construção civil que foram postos de parte precisamente por causa do risco sismico e dos ventos de levante, estou a falar da construção de um túnel entre espanha e marrocos e até mesmo de uma ponte sobre o estreito de gibraltar. Não digo que a engenharia mecânica não consiga desenvolver uma válvula instalada no furo do poço de gás natural e que corte o fluxo de gás se passar maior caudal, mas.. Eu acredito que a BP não tenha investido o necessário em matéria de segurança, sabendo que uma rotura a kms de profundidade é praticamente impossível de resolver!! Só submarinos não tripulados conseguem lá chegar. Mesmo com todas as medidas de segurança um dia algum elemento irá falhar, tudo na vida tem vida útil!


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2010 às 10:09)

> *Petróleo no Oeste só no próximo ano*
> 
> Tecnologia de poços direccionais e horizontais precisa de ser adaptada. Estimativas apontam para existência de 18,2 milhões a 500 milhões de barris
> 
> ...


http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n.../petroleo-no-oeste-so-no-proximo-ano220834073


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2011 às 20:55)

A notícia não é nova...

*Algarve tem gás para 15 anos
Está no fundo do mar, a cerca de 50 quilómetros da costa. De acordo com o especialista em energia Costa Silva, as reservas de gás natural no Algarve supriam as necessidades de 15 anos para Portugal. *

António Costa Silva, presidente da Partex, acredita que o "off-shore" do Algarve é rico em gás natural e que os dois blocos que foram descobertos na zona podem assegurar as necessidades do país "entre 12 a 15 anos". 

"Há uma tendência geológica, que vem do sul da Espanha, do Golfo de Cádiz, e que vai para o off-shore do Algarve, onde há alguns blocos que poderão ter algum potencial e, se existir gás ai, o potencial pode chegar a 20 vezes aquele que havia no sul de espanha, no campo de Poseidon, que foi explorado pela Repsol", afirmou o responsável da Partex, em entrevista à Agência Lusa.

António Costa Silva recorda que a petrolífera espanhola Repsol "ganhou o concurso para este dois blocos no sul do Algarve", a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente, mas não compreende que o contrato de exploração ainda não tenha sido assinado, "por manifesta inércia das autoridades ou por alguma preocupação da indústria do turismo do Algarve".

O presidente da Partex avança com a pressão do "lobby" do turismo para explicar o atraso no projeto, garantindo não existirem razões para preocupações de âmbito ambiental.

"Essas preocupações são aceitáveis, mas elas não colhem. Não há marés negras com o desenvolvimento de projetos de gás porque ele evapora quando chega à superfície. Além disso, na Espanha houve esse desenvolvimento, numa das costas mais turísticas da Espanha, e não houve problema nenhum", explica.

Para mais, lembra, as torres de extração estariam colocadas a "50 quilómetros da costa portuguesa", fora do alcance da vista turísticas e tendo em conta que a tecnologia para estas profundidades está provada, pelo "é um projeto que deve ser apoiado".


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2011 às 22:48)

Agreste disse:


> A notícia não é nova...
> 
> *Algarve tem gás para 15 anos
> Está no fundo do mar, a cerca de 50 quilómetros da costa. De acordo com o especialista em energia Costa Silva, as reservas de gás natural no Algarve supriam as necessidades de 15 anos para Portugal. *
> ...



Que impactos têem essa exploração numa zona de actividade sísmica moderada? Todos falam do impacto do turismo e não tem impacto na sismicidade da zona.


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2011 às 20:36)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/UN8hLvIMCASaj4tIEZf1]Prospecção de petróleo[/ame]






> *Petróleo ou gás sob o Mosteiro de Alcobaça*
> 
> A empresa norte-americana Mohave Oil & Gas Corporation, que está a fazer prospecção de petróleo e gás natural na região de Alcobaça, já tem autorização da autarquia local para fazer testes sísmicos a 500 metros do Mosteiro, classificado pela UNESCO como Património da Humanidade. O avanço dos trabalhos está no entanto dependente de autorização do Instituto de Gestão do Património Arquitectónico e Arqueológico (IGESPAR).
> 
> ...


http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...o-ou-gas-sob-o-mosteiro-de-alcobaca-com-video


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2011 às 15:46)

> *Empresa canadiana "está a dar o máximo" para descobrir petróleo na costa portuguesa*
> 
> O diretor-geral da Mohave Oil & Gas, Arlindo Alves, disse hoje que a empresa de prospeção petrolífera "está a dar o máximo" para descobrir petróleo no mar da costa portuguesa.
> 
> ...


http://www1.ionline.pt/conteudo/142...maximo-descobrir-petroleo-na-costa-portuguesa


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2011 às 17:49)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/RkszzEDcTDzbpeZZ9Bty"]ExploraÃ§Ã£o de petrÃ³leo em Peniche - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]



> *Exploração de petróleo em Peniche vai mesmo avançar*
> A Petrobras e a Galp vão mesmo avançar com a exploração de petróleo em águas portuguesas. As avaliações feitas ao largo de Peniche revelaram fortes indícios da existência de crude. O primeiro poço deve avançar já em 2012.
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/economia/article780386.ece






> *Petrobras e Galp iniciam exploração em Peniche*
> 
> Nuno Miguel Silva e Ana Maria Gonçalves
> 03/10/11 00:05
> ...


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2011 às 17:49)

*Potencial petrolifero e desafios na exploração de hidrocarbonetos no offshore do Algarve*
Hugo Matias
Investigador, Instituto D. Luis – FCUL
Geofisico de Exploração, REPSOL
Instituto Sup. Dom Afonso III, 2010, Loulé
http://encontros.inuaf-studia.pt/gasnatural/apresenta/files/Hugo Matias.pdf


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2011 às 15:40)

> *
> Repsol com luz verde para explorar petróleo e gás natural no mar algarvio*
> Os blocos petrolíferos localizados em águas profundas da costa algarvia, licitados pelo consórcio da espanhola Repsol e dos alemães da RWE, vão começar a ser explorados
> 
> ...



http://aeiou.expresso.pt/repsol-com...natural-no-mar-algarvio=f680614#ixzz1b3AUx99q


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2012 às 15:55)

http://static.publico.pt/homepage/infografia/ciencias/Marportugues/


----------



## Agreste (4 Out 2012 às 23:12)

Campo "Ovo estrelado"...

«A chaminé hidrotermal do campo Moytirra a expelir metais: a zona da mina de Neves-Corvo, no Alentejo, já terá sido assim há milhões de anos
Tanto mar e, daqui a seis anos, mais mar ainda tornará Portugal um imenso país - tão grande que o mapa da terra fora de água e do espaço marítimo sob jurisdição portuguesa terá quase quatro milhões de quilómetros quadrados. Que riquezas se esconderão debaixo deste azul? O que já sabemos sobre elas? Quanto valerá um quilómetro quadrado do fundo do mar?
"Em termos mundiais, Portugal ficará no top 20 dos países com maior território. Costuma dizer-se que corresponderá à dimensão actual da Índia", frisa Manuel Pinto de Abreu, secretário de Estado do Mar e que, antes de assumir esta pasta, chefiou os trabalhos técnico-científicos na base do alargamento do espaço marítimo português. "Portugal será dos países com maior relação entre a área imersa e a parte continental: a razão será cerca de 40 unidades de área imersa para uma unidade de área continental."

Mas se não arredondarmos as contas, essa relação sobe para mais de 41 vezes. Aos 92.000 quilómetros quadrados de território emerso - Portugal Continental e Açores e Madeira - e aos 1,6 milhões de quilómetros quadrados da zona económica exclusiva (ZEE) em redor destes três conjuntos de terra, o país espera juntar mais 2,15 milhões. E então o espaço total com jurisdição portuguesa ultrapassará os 3,8 milhões de quilómetros quadrados, o que é mais de 41 vezes a área do território emerso. 

"O [novo] mapa de Portugal ocupará cerca de um terço do Atlântico Norte", nota Pinto de Abreu. "Atravessará quase o Atlântico Norte, desde o extremo da Península Ibérica até perto das costas do Canadá e Estados Unidos. Será um mapa imenso."

Por coincidência, a área alargada de 2,15 milhões de quilómetros quadrados deste novo mapa é idêntica à de um outro, que ficou famoso, com o título "Portugal não é um país pequeno" e que traduzia a visão ideológica do Estado Novo: profusamente divulgado a partir de 1934 para propaganda política, sobrepunha a área das colónias portuguesas sobre a Europa, para mostrar que a superfície total de 2,16 milhões de quilómetros quadrados controlada pelo país era superior à de Espanha continental, França, Inglaterra, Itália e Alemanha juntas.

O projecto que fará crescer geograficamente Portugal tem um nome: extensão da plataforma continental. Para se perceber o que é o alargamento da plataforma, há que dizer que ela é a crosta terrestre que se prolonga, desde o território que está fora de água, mar adentro. Depois, a certa altura, a crosta terrestre por baixo dos oceanos adquire características geológicas e morfológicas diferentes da crosta emersa. Onde ocorre essa transição entre a crosta emersa da plataforma continental e a oceânica é o grande desafio que nem sempre tem resposta fácil. 

Ora é fulcral para os países costeiros determinar onde a crosta terrestre nos oceanos deixa de ser igual à que está fora de água e ver até onde vai a sua continuidade geológica, caso queiram aumentar, de forma pacífica, as suas jurisdições para lá das 200 milhas náuticas da ZEE e até a um limite de 350 milhas da costa. 

Mas enquanto até ao limite da ZEE, os países podem explorar tanto o que se encontra na água como o solo e subsolo marinhos, para lá das 200 milhas apenas o chão marinho ficará debaixo da sua alçada. Terão assim diferentes graus de jurisdição, que vão desde as fronteiras territoriais efectivas, o mar territorial até às 12 milhas da costa, até à possibilidade de exploração dos recursos na água e no fundo do mar da ZEE e, para lá disso, acesso aos recursos somente do solo e subsolo marinhos. 

Esta oportunidade de alargar a plataforma continental é conferida pela Convenção das Nações Unidas sobre o Direito do Mar, ou Lei do Mar como também é conhecida, em vigor desde 1994. Os países que ratificaram esta convenção, como Portugal, têm um prazo para apresentar na ONU as suas propostas de extensão da plataforma. Portugal fê-lo em Maio de 2009 e aguarda que o processo siga aí os seus trâmites na Comissão de Limites da Plataforma Continental. 

A expectativa é que o grupo que nessa comissão irá apreciar a proposta portuguesa de extensão da plataforma continental seja nomeado em 2016 ou até mais cedo, em 2015, e que a partir daí os seus trabalhos demorem cerca de dois anos. Depois, esse grupo fará recomendações e levantará dúvidas, a que o país procurará responder com a entrega de mais informação. Pinto de Abreu considera que a preparação da documentação que vier a ser pedida é para levar depois pelo menos um ano: "Quer isto dizer que pensamos ter todo o processo concluído em 2018."

E não se espera que, daqui a seis anos, entre a proposta de mapa entregue na ONU e aquele que vir a ser aceite haja grandes diferenças. "Este é já o novo mapa de Portugal. A nova configuração, pensamos nós, nunca será muito diferente", diz o geólogo Pedro Madureira, que colabora com a Estrutura de Missão para a Extensão da Plataforma Continental (EMEPC), o grupo que desde 2005 leva por diante este projecto e que Pinto de Abreu chefiou até ir para o Governo. "A comissão pode ter algumas dúvidas num ou outro local muito específico e pedir para o justificar melhor com mais dados", explica Pedro Madureira. 

"Muita gente pergunta: "Para que queremos mais território, se está debaixo do mar?" Historicamente, as pessoas alargaram o território porque pretendiam terras aráveis ou recursos para aproveitamento económico. A importância desta extensão diz respeito à possibilidade de existirem recursos marinhos que podem ser aproveitados actualmente e no futuro", sublinha o geólogo. 

Para esta conquista pacífica do mar, foi necessário recolher montanhas de dados. Além de coligir informação científica já publicada, o grupo da EMEPC foi para o mar em diversas campanhas. Alugou navios estrangeiros, utilizou navios da Marinha portuguesa, o Almirante Gago Coutinho e o D. Carlos I, e comprou um robô submarino, o Luso, que, operado à distância por um cabo, mergulha até seis mil metros. 

Com estes meios, apanhou do fundo do mar rochas (que analisaram e compararam) e fez um levantamento exaustivo da morfologia do fundo do mar, tudo para determinar a tal continuidade geológica da crosta terrestre emersa para o domínio marinho. As rochas eram apanhadas com cestos metálicos e, depois, pelos braços do robô Luso, enquanto os dados do relevo marinho eram obtidos recorrendo a feixes acústicos enviados para o fundo do mar, para se construírem mapas de grande resolução. 

Acaba de terminar mais uma campanha, com os navios da Marinha, para reforçar a proposta de extensão da plataforma. Até ela começar a ser analisada na ONU, os países podem recolher mais dados, pelo que o Almirante Gago Coutinho esteve agora, com o Luso, no limite sul da extensão da plataforma na área dos Açores e o D. Carlos I no limite noroeste. 

Mas em todos estes anos de levantamentos para a extensão da plataforma, os cientistas também reuniram informação sobre a ocorrência de recursos energéticos (como gás metano), minerais (ouro, prata, cobre ou cobalto) e biológicos, tanto na ZEE como na plataforma alargada. 

Por vezes, ficaram intrigados com algumas estruturas geológicas, sem terem ainda explicação para a sua natureza - é o caso do Ovo Estrelado, encontrado por acaso na ZEE, 150 quilómetros a sul da Terceira, e que teve direito a notícia na BBC online. 

Os levantamentos do relevo marinho na zona em 2008, com os sondadores multifeixe, quando os navios iam a caminho das campanhas, revelaram uma estrutura em forma de ovo estrelado, com uma elevação no centro, como a gema, e uma parte à volta mais funda, como a clara. A dois quilómetros de profundidade, estende-se por seis de diâmetro e os cientistas só deram com ele quando, em 2009, olharam para os dados que não tinham directamente a ver com a extensão da plataforma.

Ainda hoje se perguntam se é um vulcão de lama, carregado de metano, fonte energética não convencional que pode ser uma alternativa no futuro. Ou se, por exemplo, é a cratera de um meteorito. Nenhuma destas hipóteses os convence, porque as dimensões da "gema" e da "clara" nas crateras de meteoritos são geralmente diferentes e porque os vulcões de lama conhecidos formam-se em zonas mais perto do continente, que têm uma camada espessa de sedimentos capaz de reter os fluidos vindos do interior da Terra. E, por outro lado, na zona do Ovo Estrelado também não ocorre a compressão de placas tectónicas, que força o metano em profundidade a subir até à superfície do fundo do mar.

"O Ovo Estrelado é um exemplo de que conhecemos pouco este território", lembra Pedro Madureira. "Seria muito interessante que fosse um vulcão de lama, mas face ao conhecimento actual é difícil explicá-lo dessa forma", diz o geólogo. 

"O contexto geológico do Ovo Estrelado não é favorável para que seja um vulcão de lama, mas não é impossível", diz também Pinto de Abreu. "Se for um vulcão de lama, podemos ter lá hidratos de metano, que hoje são objecto de grandes projectos de desenvolvimento para que o aproveitamento como fonte de energia seja rapidamente conseguido", acrescenta o secretário de Estado do Mar. "Na sequência do acidente [da central nuclear] de Fukushima, o Japão acelerou o aproveitamento de hidratos de metano. O objectivo do Japão é que a partir 2016 seja possível fazer o aproveitamento comercial dessas fontes de energia. Ora 2016 é já amanhã", diz Pinto de Abreu. "Vamos ver se identificamos os bons vulcões de lama na nossa área."

Mas se dificilmente o Ovo Estrelado é um vulcão de lama, ao largo do Algarve este fenómeno é conhecido desde 2000 e no golfo de Cádis desde 1999. E aqui, sim, há muitos sedimentos e compressão entre a placa africana e a euroasiática, que origina vulcões a expelirem materiais argilosos. Aí, as moléculas de água congelada nos sedimentos não só aprisionam o metano, como outros hidrocarbonetos, como os gases butano e propano. A exploração dos hidratos de todos estes gases, que por ora ninguém faz, levanta muitas questões técnicas e ambientais. Só que a presença destes gases nos vulcões de lama pode ainda indiciar algo valioso em profundidade, no subsolo marinho: mais hidrocarbonetos, como butano, propano e até petróleo. Aliás, a empresa Repsol já explora gás natural, em profundidade, no golfo de Cádis.

"Quando falamos de [encontrar] petróleo, estamos a falar de ambientes mais próximos de Portugal Continental", explica Pedro Madureira. "Há muitos anos que têm sido feitas pesquisas na tentativa de encontrar petróleo ao longo da nossa costa. É uma hipótese que não está de todo afastada. O valor do petróleo torna possível investimentos mais avultados e permite pesquisar a maiores profundidades."

Outros recursos já identificados no domínio marítimo português estão associados às fontes hidrotermais, que são emanações de água quente vinda do interior da Terra, carregada muitas vezes de metais, como ouro, cobre, prata e zinco. 

Minas hidrotermais
Em contacto com a água fria do mar, os metais precipitam-se e parece estar a libertar-se fumo negro. Esses metais vão-se acumulando em depósitos no fundo do mar - os sulfuretos maciços polimetálicos, com ouro, cobre, prata e zinco - e vão também surgindo estruturas em forma de chaminé, tão emblemáticas destes ambientes extremos em calor, toxicidade e sem luz solar, à volta das quais a vida mesmo assim pulula. Não faltam aí mexilhões, camarões e microorganismos, que podem ter novas moléculas para aplicações farmacêuticas e industriais, entre outras (embora possa haver recursos genéticos em muitas outras paragens). Aliás, associadas ao projecto de extensão da plataforma houve várias campanhas de biologia, com recolha de inúmeros exemplares nos Açores, nas Selvagens, nas Berlengas, para inventariar as espécies em Portugal.

Voltando às fontes, a mina de Neves-Corvo, no Alentejo, rica em cobre, formou-se assim há milhões de anos. Os seus depósitos de sulfuretos maciços polimetálicos, hospedados em rochas vulcânicas, são um caso de estudo mundial, pela grandeza e pelos teores de cobre. 

Ora ao largo dos Açores têm sido descobertos vários campos hidrotermais no mar profundo. Uns, como o Lucky Strike, o Menez Gwen e Saldanha ficam na ZEE; outros como o Rainbow e o Moytirra na plataforma continental alargada. Todas estas fontes estão associadas à cadeia montanhosa que corta o Atlântico - a Dorsal-Médio Atlântica, onde nasce crosta oceânica e as placas tectónicas se afastam.

Podia pensar-se que a mineração dos campos hidrotermais é ficção científica, mas essa realidade pode não estar tão longe. Na Papuásia-Nova Guiné, uma empresa quer começar, talvez em 2013, a explorar a primeira mina no mar profundo, num campo hidrotermal, a 1600 metros. Na sua mira, ouro e cobre, e os equipamentos, como robôs para operar lá em baixo, estão em construção. 

Essa mesma empresa, a canadiana Nautilus Minerals, apresentou à Direcção-Geral de Energia e Geologia, em 2008, um pedido de prospecção de sulfuretos maciços polimetálicos nos campos Lucky Strike, Menez Gwen e Saldanha. O processo não teve seguimento até que, no fim de 2011, foi pedido à Nautilus que reformulasse a proposta, tendo em conta que o Lucky Strike e o Menez Gwen, entre outros campos, tinham acabado de ser classificados como áreas protegidas e incluídos no Parque Marinho dos Açores. O novo pedido da Nautilus não teve ainda resposta. 

Que indícios temos de mais recursos no imenso mar português? Têm também sido identificadas crostas ferromanganesíferas - películas que, além de ferro e manganês, têm cobalto e níquel e se depositam nas rochas, sobretudo nos montes submarinos, formando aí crostas que parecem tapetes. Ou os nódulos polimetálicos, "batatas" ricas também em manganês, níquel e cobalto. 

Mas uma coisa é saber que existem estes recursos, outra é saber a quantidade e extensão. "Falar de recursos não é falar de reservas. Não conhecemos a quantidade de cada um dos recursos no nosso domínio imerso. É prematuro dizer qualquer coisa relativamente a reservas", frisa Pedro Madureira. "Agora importa pensar como vamos reverter esse potencial em valor efectivo e na melhor maneira de o fazer." Também Pinto de Abreu deixa clara essa diferença: "Temos algumas indicações, mas de facto não sabemos o que lá está. Se hoje quisesse aconselhar alguém sobre o talhão que deve comprar no fundo do mar, por ter realmente valor, não podia aconselhar ninguém", diz o secretário de Estado. "Dizer que há recursos não é só detectar uma pepita de algo valioso. É demonstrar que existem numa área grande e em quantidade suficiente para uma extracção rentável. Teremos de confirmar que as amostras que recolhemos não são apenas manifestações pontuais."

Mesmo assim, tem havido exercícios teóricos, ainda que especulativos, sobre as potenciais riquezas escondidas no fundo do mar. A geóloga Raquel Costa, da EMEPC, pegou em amostras de crostas recolhidas em mais de dez montes submarinos e calculou quanto valeria um quilómetro quadrado do fundo do mar. Viu, por um lado, os teores médios de cobalto, níquel e cobre para crostas com cinco centímetros de espessura média e, por outro, as áreas no espaço marítimo português em que potencialmente há crostas (só a profundidades entre 1500 e 2000 metros). Concluiu que um monte típico, com 1600 quilómetros quadrados, podia ter metais que atingissem 217 milhões de euros de lucro por ano, um valor citado amiúde por Pinto de Abreu. Um quilómetro quadrado deste tipo de fundo do mar valeria assim algo como 135 mil euros. As contas são de 2008 e, desde então, o valor dos metais continua a subir.

Uma vez concluída a extensão da plataforma em 2018 - 13 anos após ter começado e gastos previsivelmente de 40 milhões de euros, incluindo equipamentos e projectos associados -, o país tem a oportunidade de repetir a história marítima. Volta a ter um grande domínio de mar, falta saber o que vai fazer com ele, cinco séculos depois dos Descobrimentos.»


----------



## Knyght (5 Out 2012 às 05:08)

Alguém reparou a importância das ilhas?!

Quanto ao Algarve ser explorado ou não apenas digo uma coisa... É isso e as centrais nucleares, mania de ambientalistas não temos qualquer hipótese de ter energia mais barata e termos a balança energética permanentemente importadora...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2014 às 19:39)

> *Exploração de petróleo no Algarve poderá colocar em risco o património natural e o futuro do turismo algarvio*
> 
> A Quercus mostra-se muito preocupada com as notícias vindas a público de que estará iminente a exploração de gás natural e de petróleo no Algarve, prevista já para 2014, *a apenas 8 quilómetros da costa portuguesa*.
> 
> ...



Ui, que bom, a 8 kms da costa, está um gajo na praia a ver as plataformas, genial pá.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jul 2014 às 20:47)

Ainda por cima nem é uma zona sísmica, já andavam calados a muito tempo e pimba, vamos la ver no que dá para onde irá o dinheiro e se correr mal quem paga


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2014 às 21:23)

camrov8 disse:


> Ainda por cima nem é uma zona sísmica, já andavam calados a muito tempo e pimba, vamos la ver no que dá para onde irá o dinheiro e se correr mal quem paga



O ano passado, saiu esta notícia no Público: http://www.publico.pt/mundo/noticia...r-sido-provocados-por-injeccao-de-gas-1607924

Já este mês saiu esta notícia: http://portuguese.ruvr.ru/news/2014...e-terremotos-em-Oklahoma-extra-o-de-g-s-6481/

Sendo, o Algarve uma zona sísmica ainda vamos começar a abanar mais.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jul 2014 às 21:25)

Localmente e possível a baixa de pressão vai obrigar os sedimentos a reajustar-se


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2015 às 19:42)

«Portugal está a estudar a possibilidade de explorar gás de xisto»
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=793940&tm=6&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2015 às 21:16)

Estamos ricos! 



> A empresa britânica IONIQ Resources diz ter localizado seis jazidas (depósitos naturais de matérias minerais) de petróleo em Portugal continental, avança a revista Sábado. As jazidas terão sido encontradas através de uma tecnologia que deteta recursos naturais por satélite e devem ter uma dimensão de, pelo menos, mil milhões de barris de petróleo, mais 30% de gás natural. A empresa estima que o valor das reservas ascenda a mais de 43 mil milhões de euros brutos, ou seja, a 25% do Produto Interno Bruto (PIB) do país.





> O gabinete do ministro confirmou que existiram reuniões com a empresa, mas que o ministro e o secretário de Estado da Energia limitaram-se a ouvir os argumentos da IONIQ e a explicar a legislação nacional. O petróleo estaria entre dois e três mil metros de profundidade e uma das jazidas foi encontrada no mar.



Observador


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2015 às 21:30)

Cheira a treta. Já ouvi falar de estudos de magnetismo usando satélites, mas se fosse minimamente credível não pediriam dinheiro de avanço, facilmente arranjariam financiadores. E negociariam royalities melhores. Que há petróleo e gás, isso já se sabe há muito. Que seja viável a sua extracção, isso já é outra história.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2015 às 22:38)

Vince disse:


> Cheira a treta. Já ouvi falar de estudos de magnetismo usando satélites, mas se fosse minimamente credível não pediriam dinheiro de avanço, facilmente arranjariam financiadores. E negociariam royalities melhores. Que há petróleo e gás, isso já se sabe há muito. Que seja viável a sua extracção, isso já é outra história.



Qual treta?
Financiado tudo pode dar lucro.


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2015 às 09:17)

Lousano disse:


> Qual treta?
> Financiado tudo pode dar lucro.



Leste o artigo completo do link do Orion?
http://www.sabado.pt/portugal/detalhe/ingleses_localizaram_seis_jazidas_de_petroleo_em_portugal.html

Treta no sentido de que é uma empresa desconhecida, tecnologia desconhecida. Também pesquisei intensamente na Net e quase nada aparece.

Mas não é por aí que mais desconfio, é precisamente pelo que referes. Normalmente este tipo de prospecções de baixa probabilidade/rentabilidade são pequenas empresas que arranjam financiamento e vivem na esperança de um dia terem sorte e sai-lhes a lotaria, pois normalmente são contratos com um bom royaltie em caso de sucesso, acabam por vender depois os direitos a uma empresa maior. Tens em Portugal exemplos disso, a Mojave que andou muitos anos por cá, e acabou por desistir. Ou a Colt Resources no ouro, estes aparentemente com algum sucesso. Mas ainda falta ver se será mesmo assim ou não.

Ora, a ser verdade o que diz na notícia da Sábado, estes pedem ainda bastante dinheiro à cabeça, 7 milhões para fazer estudos detalhadas, o que é para desconfiar. Se a tecnologia fosse boa, facilmente arranjariam financiadores dispostos a partilhar o risco. Não concordas?


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2015 às 15:41)

Isto parece aquela burla das mamografias por satélite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2015 às 21:27)

> *Exploração de gás na costa algarvia incendeia debate público
> *
> Numa altura em que se intensificam as políticas de incentivos às energias renováveis, o Algarve avança em contracorrente para a exploração do petróleo e gás natural. A Plataforma Algarve Livre de Petróleo (PALP) duvida que o país e a região tenham alguma coisa a ganhar com este tipo de indústria. “Os riscos são grandes e os benefícios são reduzidos ou nulos” foi a conclusão saída de um debate realizado em Faro. A falta de informação e de “transparência” nos contratos celebrados entre o Governo e um consócio liderado pelo grupo espanhol Repsol, estão a agitar a opinião pública regional.
> 
> ...



Esta treta da exploração de gás e petróleo ao largo do Algarve e apenas 8 quilómetros da costa, se algo correr mal vai ser a morte do Algarve turístico, mesmo assim a 8 quilómetros da costa estás na praia e vês as plataformas, para dar 3 garrafas de gás e 3 barris de petróleo. 

Portugal, tem o Baixo Alentejo, dezenas de terrenos abandonados sem qualquer investimento, sendo a região com mais sol de toda a Europa, bem podiam aproveitar esses terrenos para instalarem grandes centrais fotovoltaicas, sempre dão mais rendimento e tem impacto ambiental residual, em vez de irem para uma exploração que ao menos descuido vem tudo dar às praias.


----------

